# Claire The Hermit



## csimons2461

Topic:  Claire The Hermit.
Cagey, moderator. 

Hello 

Can someone translate this in to Latin for me please?

Thank you very much 

Best wishes

Claire


----------



## Scholiast

salve Clara, et ad Forum Latinum bene venisti!

A bit more information, please?

For "hermit", there could be _eremita_ but that was late and extremely rare, and a transliteration of Greek anyway. So too _anachoreta.
_
What, pray, are you trying to signal with this motto or signature?

Σ


----------



## csimons2461

Thank you 

Its just my name for a tarot forum. My associated card is The Hermit


----------



## Scholiast

And thank you too. But oh dear. I'm afraid Astrology is not my strong suit. I rather prefer scientific, rational and intellectually cogent explanations for celestial phenomena.

In southern Britain, the Moon is especially bright this evening. Do enjoy her in whatever way you can.

Σ


----------



## csimons2461

I dont know anything about Astrology 

For me the Tarot is used as a therapeutic/counselling tool. I am an engineer by trade so I am guessing you will realise that my approach is scientific and rational too 

Thank you for replying to me


----------



## Casquilho

Clara Anachoreta or Clara Eremita is the best I can think; both are derived from Greek and are late. Lewis & Short gives:

*ĕrēmīta* , ae., m., = ἐρημίτης,
*I.*_an eremite_, _hermit_, Sulpic. Sever. Dial. 17.

It's attested by Sulpicius Severus _Dialogues _- he died in 425 AD.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings once more

What then, pray, is 


csimons2461 said:


> a tarot forum


?

Genuinely curious and mystified.

Σ


----------



## Cagey

See   Tarot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

The tarot is a set of playing cards used for divination.  The cards are pictures of people and situations, each of which has a traditional name.  Thus it makes sense for csimmons to make a distinction between tarot and astrology, as the pictures in tarot can be given subjective interpretations according to someone's personal associations.


----------



## Scholiast

Thank you, Cagey, for this explanation. I accept of course your superior knowledge in matters of divination.

< -- > 

Σ


< -- > Comment not relevant to the language question was removed.  Cagey, moderator.


----------

